# Permanent Residency of a Student



## elfinitty (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I'm currently at my senior year of university in Turkey. One of my options to do my masters degree is in Singapore. If I do it there, I want to get a permanent residence. It is said that I should be working in Singapore for at least 10 months for PR. Do you think me working part time as a master's student would contribute to that? 

Also, if i get a citizenship i have to renounce my Turkish one. Can I reclaim my Turkish citizenship after becoming a Singaporean?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

elfinitty said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm currently at my senior year of university in Turkey. One of my options to do my masters degree is in Singapore. If I do it there, I want to get a permanent residence. It is said that I should be working in Singapore for at least 10 months for PR. Do you think me working part time as a master's student would contribute to that?
> 
> Also, if i get a citizenship i have to renounce my Turkish one. Can I reclaim my Turkish citizenship after becoming a Singaporean?


No, to get PR now, you need to work for 3 years, for best chance.

And after PR, another 5 years later, you can get Citizenship. 

As a TURK, you have better chance of PR or Citizen in other countries, to be honest.

No, once you become Singaporean, you cannot claim back your Turkish Citizen. Singapore does not allow dual citizens


----------

